# Are Los Angeles drivers allowed to uber to Las Vegas?



## DayFromLA (Oct 26, 2015)

And if so where is the best place to solicit for passengers? I go to Vegas a lot. Thanks guys


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Have to a Nev drivers license and be reg there.


----------



## DayFromLA (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

DayFromLA said:


> And if so where is the best place to solicit for passengers? I go to Vegas a lot. Thanks guys


 I doubt you could as there are different regulations in Vegas. Furthermore, you're insured in California. so you're just increasing the likelihood of your insurance denying your claim in the event you get into an accident. So even if there's a slight chance you could, is that something you might want to risk?


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber to Vegas from LA - I would figure that it's not a problem. 

Uber while in Vegas or going Vegas to LA - probably not.


----------



## DayFromLA (Oct 26, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> I doubt you could as there are different regulations in Vegas. Furthermore, you're insured in California. so you're just increasing the likelihood of your insurance denying your claim in the event you get into an accident. So even if there's a slight chance you could, is that something you might want to risk?


definitely not. Thanks for the info. Love this message board


----------



## DayFromLA (Oct 26, 2015)

cheerose said:


> Uber to Vegas from LA - I would figure that it's not a problem.
> 
> Uber while in Vegas or going Vegas to LA - probably not.


That's the million dollar question. I don't want to uber n Vegas. Just take someone since I'm already going.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber will probably End Trip at the 4-hour mark too, if not sooner in case it's a fraud ride. I think there was someone on this forum that had it happen.


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

I thought there was a 4 hour limit on rides? Meaning rides can't exceed 4 hours long.


----------



## DayFromLA (Oct 26, 2015)

This has been a big help guys. Now if there is a four hour limit how has the la the the bay trips happened? I know I can't get to frisco n four hours


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

DayFromLA said:


> This has been a big help guys. Now if there is a four hour limit how has the la the the bay trips happened? I know I can't get to frisco n four hours


Good question!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

xciceroguy said:


> I thought there was a 4 hour limit on rides? Meaning rides can't exceed 4 hours long.


some come at 90min,Uber just texts you that they are ending the ride


----------



## Uberx Vegas (Oct 27, 2015)

DayFromLA said:


> And if so where is the best place to solicit for passengers? I go to Vegas a lot. Thanks guys


I think for you to be Vegas uber driver your car insurance co has to be based here in NV and also you must have a NV DL and also your car must be registered to NV DMV.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I've heard of people taking Uber from LA to Vegas, so it must be possible. 

If it ends the ride after 4 hours, I'm not sure what happens next.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> I doubt you could as there are different regulations in Vegas. Furthermore, you're insured in California. so you're just increasing the likelihood of your insurance denying your claim in the event you get into an accident. So even if there's a slight chance you could, is that something you might want to risk?


That's not an issue. All carriers insure anywhere within the country you go. This is a question of whether you qualify for NV, ask the local office how you can qualify to pick up in NV. I am not sure if you can drop off a CA ride in NV...some people live near areas where they drop off in other states, definitely worth asking UberLA!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> I've heard of people taking Uber from LA to Vegas, so it must be possible.
> 
> If it ends the ride after 4 hours, I'm not sure what happens next.


He can make it in less than 4 hours


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

Of course not .......


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I've heard of people taking Uber from LA to Vegas, so it must be possible.
> 
> If it ends the ride after 4 hours, I'm not sure what happens next.


Ride ends. Pax requests new ride. Originating driver most likely will NOT receive ping, as driver is outside his service area.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

For Nevada, in addition to local registration and insurance, vehicles have to have a NV TNC sticker and the driver must have a Nevada State Business License ($200) and (soon) a Clark County Business License ($25). There are undercover officers doing random checks (at least 2 busted already).

In regards to the 4 hour limit (I'm not familiar with California service areas) could you "complete ride" and re-request in Barstow (heading to Vegas) and the same in Victorville heading back?


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

DayFromLA said:


> And if so where is the best place to solicit for passengers? I go to Vegas a lot. Thanks guys


Advice #1. Place ad on Craigslist that you'll discount an Uber ride to Vegas. (End trip around Barstow, aprox $200). At this point you are friends with this person so you're giving your new friend a ride from Barstow to Vegas (Covered on your personal insurance). They can buy you a tank of gas at this point because that's what a friend would do.

Advice #2. Because you might gamble & lose the money you earned from advice #1. Place ad on Craigslist Las Vegas for the date you want to return and repeat advice #1. If this ever happens, please post an update! Thanks.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> I've heard of people taking Uber from LA to Vegas, so it must be possible.


Urban Legend....


----------



## LasVegasFinest (Oct 19, 2015)

When you feel like a winner - you go to Vegas. When you loose everything - you sell your hair to wig shop....


----------



## Uberx Vegas (Oct 27, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> For Nevada, in addition to local registration and insurance, vehicles have to have a NV TNC sticker and the driver must have a Nevada State Business License ($200) and (soon) a Clark County Business License ($25). There are undercover officers doing random checks (at least 2 busted already).
> 
> In regards to the 4 hour limit (I'm not familiar with California service areas) could you "complete ride" and re-request in Barstow (heading to Vegas) and the same in Victorville heading back?


that was a good one GrandpaD......I think it would be cheaper to fly than taking a ride from uber driver...flying to LAX is only $251 bucks...it takes 1hr ..LOL .I know it takes 4hrs to get to San Diego, CA from LV.....that is if you drive between 12am-6am when there's less traffic on 15 south.....uber charges $28 bucks from Cromwell to Henderson which took me 24 minutes to complete the trip......Now you do the math Cromwell to San Diego .....or to L.A 4hrs or more we are looking at $400 buck or more.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

DayFromLA said:


> And if so where is the best place to solicit for passengers? I go to Vegas a lot. Thanks guys


You can take someone and drop them off but you can't pick up and have to remove your trade dress once you do drop off. Uber app won't let you work in Vegas it will say you are not authorized


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

LasVegasFinest said:


> When you feel like a winner - you go to Vegas. When you loose everything - you sell your hair to wig shop....


Experience? Lol


----------



## LasVegasFinest (Oct 19, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Experience? Lol


No, this was the add from Direct TV.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

pffft..."it only takes an hour to fly to vegas" (plus 4 hours of driving to the airport, checking in, waiting for the flight, etc, etc).


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Trip to Las Vegas from Studio City (where I sit parked right now) is $303-$404 Fare Estimate. I have heard of pax paying $380 from L.A. to LV. That said, if they put 4 pax into the Uber, it's actually cheaper than flying. That said, the odds of getting a return trip from LV to L.A. is probably 1/1000 - That said, I'd do that trip in a heart beat! $300 after Uber's cut (based on the $380 Fare) for 8 hours driving....hell yeah.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Trip to Las Vegas from Studio City (where I sit parked right now) is $303-$404 Fare Estimate. I have heard of pax paying $380 from L.A. to LV. That said, if they put 4 pax into the Uber, it's actually cheaper than flying. That said, the odds of getting a return trip from LV to L.A. is probably 1/1000 - That said, I'd do that trip in a heart beat! $300 after Uber's cut (based on the $380 Fare) for 8 hours driving....hell yeah.


300 before expenses but ya. That's a good trip. It's a story anyway


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> 300 before expenses but ya. That's a good trip. It's a story anyway


Definitely more than I make in L.A. on a good night driving 10 hours on a weekend - before expenses. And way less pick ups and drop offs. ; )


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I would take a break in Barstow, end trip there and have them re request it. LA to Vegas is over 4 hours.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I would like the spontaneous nature of picking up a trip to Vegas from LA. Easy 4.5 hour drive each way. And hit the slots in Vegas. 
To find a ride back to LA, post on Craigslist in the rideshare section right after you start your trip from LA. You won't get Uber rates, but go for $30-$40 a person. Beats going back empty.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

Do they ever do stings on cl for charging 30 bucks.


----------

